
Roon.io - new & simple blogging platform - tobiasbischoff
https://roon.io
======
Splendor
Requiring a signup before I can find out anything about the service is pretty
upsetting. Luckily, the signup process doesn't require email validation to
start using the service...so I hope the enjoy the garbage user data I entered
to try it out.

------
asselinpaul
I'd be nice to see more without having to signup.

~~~
jusben1369
[http://sam.roon.io](http://sam.roon.io)

------
athesyn
Because there aren't enough markdown based blogging platforms.

------
hk__2
Is it possible to have an overview of the features without having to signup?

------
h1fra
I may be wrong, but it could be easier if I didn't have to click 3 times to
signup or even better, if I could try without having to signup.

Anyway, the ui is great, probably an usefull tool combined with cross platform
application

------
bichiliad
So... it's Medium?

------
euphemize
Pretty much what others have pointed out - I'll never sign up if you don't
show me how it works and looks.

------
jusben1369
Support for analytics like Google?

